

HTTP 2.0 by Microsoft - Mitt
http://www.readwriteweb.com/enterprise/2012/03/microsoft-sees-googles-hand-fo.php

======
Piskvorrr
Hmh. The acronym is right - something very painful is shaping up. Batten down
the hatches for Browser Wars 2.0!

